# IUI BFP HCG questions...late implantation?



## Lalexf

Update: Confirmed loss 6+5. Just waiting for nature to take it's course so I can start trying again. ::angel::

Hello all,

Wondering if anyone has wondered the same thing...

I am pretty sure that I implanted 9 dpo. That was when I felt the cramping. My levels seemed low especially once I sat down and did the math on other's HCG doubling times. Others were getting much higher numbers on days 9 and 10 while my tests were still showing negative. Since then my doubling numbers have been awesome. I sometimes subtract a day or two and that seems more appropriate. It also leads me to believe that I may be growing twin set #2 in there. Only the u/s will tell on that one. Does anyone else think that their lower HCG levels relates to later implantation?


I am on pregnancy #3 all IUI

IUI #4 2002 m/c 8 weeks

IUI #8 2012 TWINS :oneofeach: 7/16/13 (30+3)

BETA HCG 13 dpo 53.72 
P4: 11.84 E2: 400.5 
BETA HCG 15 dpo 162.5 (doubling time 29.78 hours) P4: E2: not given results
BETA HCG 27 dpo 19,183 (dt 41.81 hours) P4: 25.90 E2: 1301 
BETA HCG 37 dpo 116,800 (dt 92.09 hours) TWINS P4: 22.80 E2: 1903 
BETA HCG 51 dpo 295,837 (dt 250.6 hours) P4: 37.20 E2: 2393 
BETA HCG 65 dpo 273,514 P4: 52.50 E2: 3970

IUI #10 2016 

BETA HCG 12 dpo 17.56 P4: 10.62 E2: 132.20 
BETA HCG 14 dpo 62.99 (dt 25.18 hours) P4: 8.49 E2: 201.40 
BETA HCG 21 dpo 2002 (dt 33.51 hours) P4: 24.12 E2: 523.10
BETA HCG 27 dpo 4701 (dt 116 hours) P4: E2: outside test
BETA HCG 32 dpo 8885 (dt 130 hours) P4: 17.09 E2: 511.0 
BETA HCG 39 dpo >10,000 P4: 11.65 E2: 338
(39 dpo u/s no HB baby measuring 6+5, I am 7+4)
BETA HCG 42 dpo >10,000 P4: 13.14 E2: 318.4 

Awaiting u/s on 3/8/2016 If no HB stop meds and wait for nature to take it's course. 

Low estrogen, Low estradiol, Low E2, Low progesterone, Low P4 (for future questioning moms information.)


----------



## Classic Girl

My dr just called me and gave me an HCG level of 56. According to "textbook" I should be 4 weeks and 5 days. I started to panic a little until I realized that.....
(besides the fact that this is my second cycle off the IUD, wasn't temping or using OPK's and can't say EXACTLY how long they are although fairly normal) 

I spotted for 1 day, didn't the 2nd day before really flowing and FF counted that spotting day as cycle day one. I changed it myself because it just did t seem right to 2 days ahead. I was guessing (from my cycle 9 years ago with DD) that I O'd on day 12. I felt what I'm betting was implantation cramping and spotting later on and recorded it in FF. I just looked and if that was the case, I would have implanted 14 days after I O'd (16 days by FF's first count) and I don't think that's what happened. I think I actually O'd on cd15 which would make implantation at 11 dpo which now makes me 17 dpo (16 dpo when blood drawn) and calms me down a bit.

My point is I O'd later AND implanted later (I think...I hope) and am not as far along as I thought. I go back tomorrow for more blood work


----------



## Lalexf

I hope that you see some good doubling even tripling numbers. Mine almost quadrupled and haven't slowed. I'll be anxious to hear what your number is tomorrow. Are you seeing an OB or an RE?


----------



## Classic Girl

My OB


----------



## Lalexf

Your HCG 56 is a great number! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Classic Girl

So it was 75. He isn't encouraged. I go back tomorrow for more blood work. The tests were about 44 hours apart. My boobs have been sore for days. I feel pulling and twinges in my uterus but no cramps. No bleeding. AND my IC test strips which totally suck (shadow of a line but BFP on digital that day..ugh) have given me much darker lines this weekend. Think this might work out???


----------



## Lalexf

Classic Girl said:


> So it was 75. He isn't encouraged. I go back tomorrow for more blood work. The tests were about 44 hours apart. My boobs have been sore for days. I feel pulling and twinges in my uterus but no cramps. No bleeding. AND my IC test strips which totally suck (shadow of a line but BFP on digital that day..ugh) have given me much darker lines this weekend. Think this might work out???

Do you know how many days past ovulation/conception you are?
Did you have your test today??? How was it?

Your last doubling time was 104 hours.....better than mine.....fingers crossed for us!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


I went in on 27 dpo and my beta was 4701 a doubling time of 116 hours. My RE said they were still happy with the number but I was thinking it was terrible. I had another blood test done this morning at 9:15 and I am anxiously awaiting the results.


----------



## Lalexf

Good news I think.....

Estrogen 511
progesterone 17.09
HCG 8885

YAY it went up!!!!!

Now to wait for the u/s on Monday. I'll feel much better when I see a HB!!!


----------

